# Ruminating on Blogging



## Casey (Apr 7, 2008)

Would be interested in your comments:

Ruminating on Blogging « Paradise Regained

(I searched a bit on the PB to see if this has been discussed before and only found this thread.)


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 7, 2008)

I know what you mean about blogging. I started a blog over a year ago with the intention of using it as a place to practice my writing. In a very sort time, it turned from writing about my daily experiences to sharing what God is teaching me, and I quickly learned from the few comments I received that some people were gleaning a lot from it. 

As far as the time goes, I simply don't have the time to add to it every day (I spend far too much of my time here with you folks.). Is it wrong? If I am using it to glorify _myself_, yes. If I am using to minister to others and to glorify God for what He's doing in my life? No, it's not wrong. It's yet one more avenue I have to tell others of the God I love and serve.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 7, 2008)

I find it a helpful way to share my thoughts. I blog my sermons as well, and find that a very helpful thing to have my sermons available no matter where I go, as long as there is internet. Plus, it will help greatly with my thesis.


----------



## Casey (Apr 7, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I find it a helpful way to share my thoughts. I blog my sermons as well, and find that a very helpful thing to have my sermons available no matter where I go, as long as there is internet. Plus, it will help greatly with my thesis.


But if you put your sermons on your blog, how do you know that when you preach at another congregation the members there haven't already read the sermon beforehand?


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey, no one's caught me using Rev. Lane Keister's sermons yet.

Oops, did I type that out loud? Dang!


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 7, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > I find it a helpful way to share my thoughts. I blog my sermons as well, and find that a very helpful thing to have my sermons available no matter where I go, as long as there is internet. Plus, it will help greatly with my thesis.
> ...



That generally isn't a problem where I am (in North Dakota!), where few people even have internet, much less are they interested in blogs, etc. Besides, I can often preach a repeat sermon to my own congregation, and the only one who notices is my wife (usually I'll edit it to make it better). 



> Hey, no one's caught me using Rev. Lane Keister's sermons yet.
> 
> Oops, did I type that out loud? Dang!


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 7, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> That generally isn't a problem where I am (in North Dakota!), where few people even have internet, much less are they interested in blogs, etc. Besides, I can often preach a repeat sermon to my own congregation, and the only one who notices is my wife (usually I'll edit it to make it better).



Glad she's still listening to you, Lane.


----------



## Casey (Apr 7, 2008)

Well now that we know that Lane repeats the same sermons to his congregation (though he neglected to mention the frequency!) and that Bob has been profiting in more ways that one from his sermons . . .

Any other comments related to the thread topic?


----------

